# doennerstag ein schoenes tag



## nils_ghost (2. Oktober 2002)

weil frei  

wo geht ihr raddeln ?


----------



## Rabbit (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils_ghost _
> *weil frei
> 
> wo geht ihr raddeln ? *


Do.: Steinbruch im Bückeberg (Hannover)
Fr.: Siehe HIER 
Sa.: *Heavy Trails* im Deister (Hannover) 

So.:? Da legen wir richtig los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (4. Oktober 2002)

voll verfehlt @rabbit, nils fährt zu 90% nur street  sorry niels das ich das so spät gelesen habe, aber bin kaum noch hier im forum, ist mir zu kiddiemäßig das ganze hier


----------



## Bischi (4. Oktober 2002)

> ist mir zu kiddiemäßig das ganze hier


 

habt ihr lust am samstag mit quen und mir ´n wenig durch die city zu rollen?

mfg, bischi


----------



## evil_rider (4. Oktober 2002)

muss morgen arbeiten, warum macht ihr sowas auch net am sonntag ? naja, evtl. kann ich meine arbeit auch lassen, mal sehn ob chef sein ok gibbet


----------



## nils_ghost (4. Oktober 2002)

jo sa und so 
muss das rad aufjedenfall bewegt werden


----------



## nils_ghost (4. Oktober 2002)

ah noch was vergessen 
es muss bei mir nicht immer strasse 
bin offen fuer jegliche art des fahrradbewegens


----------



## Bischi (4. Oktober 2002)

alles klaringer...   wolln wir uns morgen irgendwo inner city treffen..  kurz nachm mittag (13 / 14 uhr oder so) ? seb. und ich kommen dann aus fuhlsbüttel...    oder city nord... 

und evil? sieh mal zu dass du frei kriegst 

mfg, bischi


----------



## evil_rider (5. Oktober 2002)

muss morgen arbeiten, also ohne mich...... oder wir treffen usn irgentwo, habe um 16:00 feierabend...... und muss aus billstedt nach ..??...


----------



## Bischi (5. Oktober 2002)

*grrrrr*   so wie´s aussieht hat petrus wohl was gegen uns...   wenn sich das wetter unerwarteter weise noch ändern sollte, sind wir aber zu allem bereit.. 

mfg, bischinger


----------



## evil_rider (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> **grrrrr*   so wie´s aussieht hat petrus wohl was gegen uns...   wenn sich das wetter unerwarteter weise noch ändern sollte, sind wir aber zu allem bereit..
> 
> mfg, bischinger *




hähä, nix da, das wetter habe ich bestellt damit ihr heute net fahren könnt weil ich auch net fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *aber bin kaum noch hier im forum, ist mir zu kiddiemäßig das ganze hier*



Jo, geht mir auch so. 90% der Leute muessen erst noch fragen, ob sie biken gehen duerfen, und manche verzichten sogar auf's Biken, nur weil's REGNET 

@Nils .. wenn Dich auch Gefaelle in die falsche Richtung (berghoch) nicht abschrecken koennen, bist Du bei uns auch an der richtigen Adresse .. wir haben auf jeden Fall feinste Singletrails hinter uns, zu denen kein Lift hochfaehrt 

Das war ein FETTES Wochenende  ... nur mein linker Zeigefinger ist NOCH fetter *seufz*


----------



## Rabbit (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *voll verfehlt @rabbit, nils fährt zu 90% nur street *


Verrate mir doch bitte einmal, wo die eigentliche Verfehlung liegt?
Hatte Nils denn nicht gefragt, wo wir am Donnerstag biken?
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich korrekt darauf geantwortet!


> *
> ... aber bin kaum noch hier im forum, ist mir zu kiddiemäßig das ganze hier  *


Stimmt, solche Beiträge wie dieser zitierte würde ich auch als "kiddiemäßig" bezeichnen, wobei ich denke daß bei "hier im forum" wohl das DDD gemeint ist, oder sollte sich das tatsächlich auf das Lokalforum Norddeutschland bezogen haben?
In diesem Falle bitte ich doch um eine Erläuterung bevor wir deine Kommentare mal wieder im Internen diskutieren müssen.

MfG.,
Rabbit


----------



## rob (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich korrekt darauf geantwortet!*



>hey rabbit, nimm das mal nich so ernst 




> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Stimmt, solche Beiträge wie dieses zitierte würde ich auch als "kiddiemäßig" bezeichnen, wobei ich denke daß bei "hier im forum" wohl das DDD gemeint ist, oder sollte sich das tatsächlich auf das Lokalforum Norddeutschland bezogen haben?
> In diesem Falle bitte ich doch um eine Erläuterung bevor wir deine Kommentare mal wieder im Internen diskutieren müssen.
> *



>neenee, da hat der evilrider schon recht, momentan is es in fast allen nicht-regional-foren ziemlich schlimm. schade.


----------



## gage_ (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *neenee, da hat der evilrider schon recht, momentan is es in fast allen nicht-regional-foren ziemlich schlimm. schade. *



Es gibt auch nicht-regional-Foren? Ach jaaa, da war was ... 

Stimmt schon rob & evil ... irgendwie sind Beitraege wie Joker's seht-mal-her-bin-ich-nicht-lustig-Beitraege in KTWR und anderer Profilierungsranz von anonymen Internetlusern in speziellen Bikeforen schon eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Liegt vielleicht am schlechten Wetter.

Ein Grund mehr wegen der hochqualitativen Lokalforen trotzdem herzukommen, und sich zum realen Biken verabreden  Dieses Wochenende mit mir allerdings nicht mehr, ich bin durch. 

Scharfe Reaktionen weiter oben lassen sich darauf zurueckfuehren, dass mit uns nach diesen drei Tagen einfach nicht mehr zu spassen ist


----------



## rob (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *irgendwie sind Beitraege wie Joker's seht-mal-her-bin-ich-nicht-lustig-Beitraege in KTWR und anderer Profilierungsranz von anonymen Internetlusern in speziellen Bikeforen schon eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. *


>ja, und leider auch im technik- und sonstige_bikethemen-forum  aber besonders bei ktwr - man da kann man nur den kopf schütteln (und nen bissel rumlöschen )




> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Scharfe Reaktionen weiter oben lassen sich darauf zurueckfuehren, dass mit uns nach diesen drei Tagen einfach nicht mehr zu spassen ist   *


>habt ihr euch wohl wieder total fertig gemacht. passt auf und greift nicht nach den sternen, sonst bezwingt euch eines tages der harz und nicht andersherum
aber war sicher geil der ausritt...


----------



## madbull (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *...
> aber bin kaum noch hier im forum, ist mir zu kiddiemäßig das ganze hier  *



Meinte er nun mit "im forum" das GANZE Forum (wie Rob scheinbar annimmt) oder das Nordforum?

Wir haben auf Nord-Forum getippt, da evil ja wohl nicht "kaum noch hier im" gesamten Forum ist, sondern nur aus dem Nord-Forum fernbleibt.

Ist ihm wohl zu kiddiemässig.
Oder zu seriös.
Oder beides.
Oder er kennt den Unterschied nicht?!?!?    

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (6. Oktober 2002)

man leute....

evilrider war doch auch ansonsten in der letzten zeit im ganzen forum nicht sooo aktiv wie früher! und wenn ihr euch die brille mit dem kiddiemäßig selber aufsetzt - bitte  


bleibt mal locker


----------



## madbull (6. Oktober 2002)

@ rob



> Im Aufbau: Kantenklatscher



He He...

Du willst es dir als angehender Kantenklatscher wohl nicht mit zukünftigen 5D-Kollegen verscherzen...

               (Hoffe die genügen diesmal...   )

In vollkommener Lockerheit in Anbetracht von gerade erledigten 3000 Höhenmetern...

madbull


----------



## rob (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> angehender Kantenklatscher *



>, naja, nix besonderes, aber jeder fängt mal klein an... 


die höhenluft im harz scheint euch ja arg zugesetzt zu haben! 


p.s.: sorry an nils & co wenn wir diesen thread etwas missbraucht haben...


----------



## Pan (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *die höhenluft im harz scheint euch ja arg zugesetzt zu haben!
> *




Wir brauchen Posts, Posts, Posts!!! 
Und dazu (und nur dazu?!!) eignet sich Evils Post doch ganz hervorragend, oder 

Das NRW-Forum is uns halt zu dicht auf den Fersen !!


----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *...  (und nen bissel rumlöschen )*


Ach ja, das kannst Du ja jetzt auch  


> *aber war sicher geil der ausritt...*


Klar war das wieder ein geniales Wochenende, Bericht wird folgen!

BTW: Ich bin auch schon wieder ganz locker ...


----------



## nils_ghost (6. Oktober 2002)

wegen schlecht wetter werd ich auf jedenfall nur mit ein 
paar kollegen vor der haustuer fahren was auch immer 
ganz lustig ist  
haustuer = bergedorf-city
jeder ist natuerlich auch eingeladen mal hier vorbeizuschauen


----------



## gage_ (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *habt ihr euch wohl wieder total fertig gemacht. passt auf und greift nicht nach den sternen, sonst bezwingt euch eines tages der harz und nicht andersherum*



Was mich betrifft, hat der Harz schon dieses Mal hart gekaempft ... Preisfrage: Was bremst besser als eine 205mm Scheibe? Richtig, ein Body-Check mit einem Felsen .. 



> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *aber war sicher geil der ausritt... *



Da kannst Du aber einen drauf lassen! Habe ich auch getan, mehrere Male ... Erbsensuppe sollte man eigentlich in die Reihe der alternativen Energiequellen einordnen 

Aber ich will einem evtl. entstehenden Bericht nicht mehr allzuviel vorwegnehmen ...


----------



## rob (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Richtig, ein Body-Check mit einem Felsen .. *


>jaja, von 50 auf 0 in nur 0,5cm. ein guter kumpel von mir hat das mal mit einem baum probiert. war zwar eine erfolgreiche bremsung, hat aber weh getan. sie mussten ihm dann die geplatzte milz entfernen  




> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Erbsensuppe sollte man eigentlich in die Reihe der alternativen Energiequellen einordnen *


----------



## evil_rider (6. Oktober 2002)

mit kiddeimäßig meinte ich das gesammte forum......  und ich glaube ich schreibe keine 5 beiträge mehr am tag...... ist mir einfach zu dämlich 1000x das selbe zu posten, bin lieber in den computer foren unterwegs, da kann ich noch was lernen(was im bike bereich sogut wie unmöglich ist)


----------



## Marcus (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *
> Das war ein FETTES Wochenende  ... nur mein linker Zeigefinger ist NOCH fetter *seufz*  *



Was hat er denn nu' wieder gemacht? Lass mich raten, es war ein Hund in der Naehe?  SCNR

Nich kontern, ich bin seit Mittwochabend fuer ein Jahrzehnt im Voraus gestraft genug... 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Nich kontern, ich bin seit Mittwochabend fuer ein Jahrzehnt im Voraus gestraft genug...
> 
> M. *


Und wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## Marcus (7. Oktober 2002)

Guckst du in 'Sonstige Bikethemen' und suchst Thema 'Besonders dreister Diebstahl'...

MfG, rikman


----------

